# One for horse.



## Leatherarse (26 Mar 2004)

Horse walks into pub and orders a pint. Why the long face enquires the barman........ I was born with it replies the horse. :lol


----------



## True Blue (26 Mar 2004)

A guy walks into a pub and asks for a class of water. The Barman reaches down takes out a shotgun and points it in the guys face. 

The guy looks at the barman, says thank you and leaves. Why?


----------



## Jildy (26 Mar 2004)

*Hiccups ??*

Hiccups ??


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: Hiccups ??*

Because he'd effectively asked the barman to drown thirty children?


----------



## michaelm (26 Mar 2004)

*..*

This dyslexic guy walks into a bra . .


----------



## Jildy (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

A seal walks into a club !!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

Did you hear about the dyslexic devil worshipper who sold his soul to Santa?


----------



## True Blue (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

No, but I heard about the dyslexic monk who often ponder into the early hours of the morning wondering if there was a Dog!


----------



## Jildy (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

...or the dyslexic pimp who bought a warehouse.....


----------



## Jildy (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

... A sandwich walks into a bar.... Barman says " Sorry, we don't serve food in here " ....


----------



## ninsaga (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: ..*

A guy walks into a pub and asks for a class of water. The Barman reaches down takes out a shotgun and points it in the guys face. 

The guy looks at the barman, says thank you and leaves. Why??

...well...why?


----------



## Miner (26 Mar 2004)

*Hiccups*

Barman spotted that yer man had hiccups and thought a good shock would sort it, hence the shotgun. Doh!


----------



## Leatherarse (27 Mar 2004)

*Re: Hiccups*

What is the I.D.A...........The Dyslexic Association of Ireland.


----------



## Sean (27 Mar 2004)

*.*

"The guy looks at the barman, says thank you and leaves. Why?"

Why did he say "thank you", or why did he leave?

If you mean why did he leave, was it anything to do with the fact he had a shotgun pointed at his face?


----------



## Leatherarse (29 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

Polar bear walks into a bar and asks for a ....................Gin...
..................and....................................tonic.......................................please. Barman asks "why the big pause"? Polar bear answers "we all have them , we are born with them" :rollin


----------



## Jeff (29 Mar 2004)

*.*

Man walks into a bar and hurts his shin as he didn't see it.  Damn bars lying around...


----------



## davido (29 Mar 2004)

*.*

Dyslexic bank robber walks into a bank and shouts "Air in the hands motherstickers, this is a fuckup!"


----------



## CheekyMonkey (29 Mar 2004)

*.*

No swearing please, we're Irish.


----------



## True Blue (30 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

He had the hiccups


----------



## The Snork Maiden (30 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

three blondes walk into a bar....

Y'ud think one of them would of seen it!


----------



## MOB (2 Apr 2004)

*Man in bar*

A lady asked the barman if could give her a double entendre.

So he gave her one.


----------



## The Aurelian (3 Apr 2004)

*Re: Man in bar*

DCU is full of dyslexics who wanted to go to UCD
And UCD is full of dyslexics who wanted to go to DCU.


----------



## Leatherarse (24 Apr 2004)

*Re: Man in bar*

Q.When do bakers work the hardest ? A. When they knead the dough.!!!  (need the dough )


----------



## Spacer (26 Apr 2004)

*Knead the dough*

That's a bad joke that doesn't get any better when you feel you have to explain it.


----------



## Leatherarse (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: Man in bar*

Pigmy walks into a bar with a parrot on his shoulder. Where did you get him asks the barman ? In the Jungle , there's thousands more in there replies the parrot . :rollin


----------

